# I hate leaving my cat alone...EVER!



## PeanutsMom (Jan 10, 2004)

This post is really about my behavior :lol: 

I absolutely hate leaving Peanut alone for any stretch of time. WHen we go to leave she cries (a very sustained meow), I think now it's because she wants to go out, but it still breaks my heart.

I'm convinced that she's miserable when we're gone, even though she has many toys and a huge window to lay in/look out of.

I feel like I should quit my job and become a "stay at home owner!" (half kidding)

Any help for this abnormal human behavior? :wink:


----------



## Jenn (Feb 16, 2004)

Hi there,

It may be that your kitty is doing that as you leave, she may stop a while after you are gone. Is she the only cat? If so you may want to consider another cat to company Peanut. Some cats are good loners, others really prefer another cat around. Lots of luck.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Jan 10, 2004)

Thanks, Storm. 

Yes she is an only-cat and that is something that is non-negotiable in the family. 

Are there electronic "pets" that could keep her company while we're gone?? :roll:


----------



## Jenn (Feb 16, 2004)

I understand. I'm not really sure about electronic pets, I don't really know if that would be of any help. I had one once, but my cats quickly ot tired of watching it, and it was kinda annoying too. LoL. You may get some good suggestions from others on the board though, especially the one-cat owners. Lots of luck to you and Peanut!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

My solution for Punky's boredom was to get her a friend.  Unfortunately you said it's not an option.... Your cat is probably just fine, my guess is that she sleeps the majority of the time that she's home alone. Most cats do. :lol:


----------



## sashywashy (Mar 16, 2004)

My kitten Sasha is the same way..she always cries when we leave  . We live in an apartment that only allows one animal, so we also dont have the optoin to get another. It breaks my heart to see this, but what ive learned is that she just sleeps the whole time im gone anyway. I try to tell myself this, and it is gradually getting easier. Sasha's crying has gotten better also. We bought her a blanket and sprayed some of my perfume on it. She loves it so much that she just snuggles with it whenever we are not at home. Eventually, you will find something like this that will make it easier for u to leave. good luck!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Peanut is still a kitten right?

As my kitties have gotten older, they adjusted to my schedule. There are many times that I work a 6 to 8 hour shift and I come home to see them sleeping in the exact same spot that they were in when I left. :wink:


----------



## PeanutsMom (Jan 10, 2004)

Yes, Lil' P is still a kitten. Well, she's just over 7 mos old. How long are they kittens for? a year?

I'm hoping it'll calm down...as it is now she never stays sleeping if she thinks anything else could possibly be going on in the house that needs her attention :lol: 

thanks for all the support everyone!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

How about trying the Cat Sitter DVD? It's supposed to keep them interested and entertained during your absence. It's got lots of wildlife scenes and real-sounding audio. You can set the DVD to replay indefinitely. It's available at Petsmart.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Jan 10, 2004)

hmm...I'd try that except we have a big screen tv and she already paws at it and scratches at it when we're watching regular TV!

Maybe just the audio? I'm not too worried about what she does when we're actually not there, it's the act of leaving her that gets me so stressed, because she meows so forcefully. (I know she's got me trained! :wink: )


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

I read somewhere that you should distract your cat from your activities about 15 minutes before you leave, then walk out without making a fuss about it. Act like your leaving isn't a big deal, then repeat the process when you get home. I wish I could remember where it was I read that.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

That's what I try to do....I leave as fast as possible without them noticing it. But with me it's different...I have 2 cats and they play together a lot.


----------

